# Breeding Marker



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Aside from using a breeding harness (dog tries to chew it off our buck) does anyone have any suggestions what I could use to help me know if our buck has bred a doe? I'm thinking maybe I can rub something between his front legs, but I have no idea what to use


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh dogs lol  but yes you can  you can get some.....no idea what the right name is but the back chalk stuff that you can mark animals with.....I think it's marking chalk.....or even the chalk for the harness and put some on the doe. A good mark from the hips down to the tail. When the buck breeds the doe he will smear it all over. They have a tub of stuff I believe at premier 1 and you mix water with the powder and it makes goop that you can also use but it seemed a little expensive and messy for what you can get with the marker. 
I have not tried this but was suggested by someone on here a few years back. She did it with all her cattle and swore by it. I think I'm going to try it because the harness puts sores on my bucks and I keep them with the girls for a very long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

It didn't even occur to me that I could put something on the does. They have been with the buck since May so they might be already bred. The neighbor told me a while back that she saw the buck trying to breed one of the does and the dog was chasing him off. Apparently the dog thought they were fighting and she needed to intervene. Now I'm just hoping that they are already bred and my dog hasn't been blocking him this whole time


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah it sounds simple to do and really actually smart. It's a spot that it won't rub off. You dog sounds like mine lol but she stops chickens from 'doing their thing' lol they just want peace within their farm yard friends.....always helpful lol. But hopefully they are bred. Mine went threw a crazy spell where they were all coming into heat but stopped about a month ago  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just remember that just because he mounts her does not mean she was bred. They will get on her when she is NOT in heat as well as long as she stands long enough.
The Markers are great to know what Buck was on what doe.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Livestock markers are great. And that person who suggested this was in fact, me. We still tail chalk all does, and all cattle.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Also, the colored markets rub off on the buck as well. With daily checks, you'll be able to tell which was doing what as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And thank you for telling me about it  I'll be trying it this breeding


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

mjs500doo said:


> Livestock markers are great. And that person who suggested this was in fact, me. We still tail chalk all does, and all cattle.


Are these the things you're talking about?
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=Livestock chalk
You just rub it on the does and not the buck?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

At the sheep farm i worked at they put marking chalk heavily on their rams chests in different colors. Then when a ewe had that color on her back end they knew who she was bred by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

chelsboers said:


> Are these the things you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=Livestock chalk
> 
> You just rub it on the does and not the buck?


That's them and that's how she explained it to me. You probably could put on the buck but I think the does would work out better. That way it's a one mark deal. Sometimes my bucks take their job really really serious so if more then one doe comes into heat at once I'm not sure how well the mark would last if it was just on the buck.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

They don't last if JUST on the buck unless you liberally apply 2x a day. They rub themselves on everything, and when when resting it comes off slowly as well. And then mounting repetitively, the does look like they came out from a chalk war. Lol


----------

